# Psychomotor exam completed before EMT license.



## Danielsperry (Nov 14, 2012)

I am an EMT- basic applicant who completed a psychomotor exam by request of NREMT after completing the Cognitive exam. Note this means I'm still an applicant by the terms of NREMT.

Brief history; 

-Completed EMT-B course at the end of 2010.

-Took the cognitive exam summer 2012 and passed. NREMT sent me a letter informing me I need to take and pass a psychomotor exam before December 31 2012 since my skills had expired after 12 months.

- I went to a local emergency medical training center that claimed they could complete my psychomotor exam. 

- After completing the 10 skill tests in front of a Paramedic, the Paramedic signed off on my 10 psychomotor skill sheets exam. He also signed the EMT Skills Competency Verification Form EMSA – SCV (08/10).

- After we finished, The local emergency medical training center gave me all the forms for me to mail out. 

My Question;  I am confused about who I send these forms to as a resident of California . All the people I have consulted only know about renewing the EMT License.  Considering I'm not yet a licensed EMT but rather still an approved applicant, I'm looking for help.  

Three places I know of are the Local EMS Agency [LEMSA] in my county of Santa Cruz,  The headquarters of Emergency Medical Services Authority [EMSA] in Sacramento, and the headquarters of the National Registry of EMTs [NREMT] 

Any recommendation or advice on what forms are sent where? 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Tigger (Nov 14, 2012)

You need to send the skills testing forms to the registry to complete the NREMT process. Once this occurs you'll have an NREMT certification. Call the NREMT to see who to send them too, it's fairly easy to get someone on the phone. 

I am not from California, so I do not know if you need your NR to gain licensing from the state (which you must do to practice as an EMT).


----------



## Danielsperry (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you Tigger, I followed your advice and it worked! A couple days ago I received my NREMT Certificate in the mail. 

Have a happy Thanksgiving!


----------

